# Please share your veggie burger recipes



## Elismama (Jan 2, 2002)

I've heard several of you mention that you make your own veggie burgers. Anyone have a recipe to share?

thanks in advance,
jeanie


----------



## daylily (Dec 1, 2001)

These are my kids' favs. They call them 'jiffyburgers"

1 3/4 cup lentils
1/4 cup bulghur
4 cups water
1 cup bread crumbs
1 minced onion
1 egg (optional)
veg oil for frying
salt and pepper to taste

Put lentils, wheat and water in saucepan and cook until water is absorbed. Add onion, bread crumbs, salt and pepper. If mixture seems to dry to form patties, add the egg. Form into patties and fry in a little oil, about 5 minutes on each side. These are crumbly and don't hold their shape well, but I just cram it into a bun. Serve with lettuce, tomato, sprouts, cheese and condiments.


----------



## Elismama (Jan 2, 2002)

Thank you so much- this recipe looks great!

-jeanie


----------



## Mama Lori (Mar 11, 2002)

Hi Elismama, I use a recipe from Sunset Vegetarian cookbook that is great. I think it's called double wheat burgers, it uses whole wheat bread crumbs and wheat germ, eggs, zucchini, mushrooms, onions, lowfat jack cheese, and dried herbs. It's really yummy. Will try and post recipe later.


----------



## Luma (Nov 21, 2001)

hi! ds loves these ones:

mix in blender:
1 1/2 cups of peanuts
1/2 cup of sunflower seeds
2 eggs

put that in a dish and mix it with:
3/4 of a chopped onion
3/4 cup of bread crumbs
a bit of cilantro

put everything in a pan with 2 tbs olive oil and cook it a bit (low flame) add some salt and pepper

take it out of the pan and form your burgers and put them in the oven for 10 min. 175 oC

yumm!


----------



## Elismama (Jan 2, 2002)

Daylily- the jiffyburgers turned out great! Thank you so much.

Luma- I will try yours next.

Mama Lori- I would love to try yours too, if you have time to share the recipe.

(we have a weekly veggie burger ritual and I'd like to have several varieties of make-my-own)

-jeanie


----------



## NewMa (May 2, 2002)

Thanks daylily- great jiffyburgers. I played w/the recipe a little and used black beans and brown rice instead, and wheat germ mixed w/bread crumbs. Added some cilantro, chopped jalapeno and topped w/fresh homemade salsa and a little yogurt. Even DP (world's pickiest eater) enjoyed them w/ some ketchup and mustard! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## greenmama (Feb 8, 2002)

Daylilly-
Amazingly close to my lentil loaf. I'll have to try patting them into patties!


----------

